# SPAM direkt auf dem Server löschen?



## pixeluser (5. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem HOW-TO um SPAM ab einem bestimmten Score direkt auf dem Server zu löschen.

Ich nutze aktuell ISPconfig 3.
Ich meine bei ISPconfig 2 gab es diese Möglichkeit.

Danke

Gruß pixeluser


----------



## Evilchen (9. Nov. 2010)

Nein gibt es in Version 2 auch nicht.
Dort hast du jedoch die Möglichkeit Spamnachrichten gar nicht erst anzunehmen. In ISPconfig2 kannst du mit einfachen procmail Regeln als Spam erkannte Nachrichten direkt löschen, aber damit hat ISPconfig dann nichts zu tun.

Ich weis nicht ob ISPconfig3 auch noch Procmail einsetzt, aber sicherlich gibt es für den dort verwendeten MDA auch die Möglichkeit eigene Filter einzubauen.

Ich nutze bei mir z.B. Horde auf ISPconfig. Über das Hordemodul Ingo kann ich dann Userbezogene, serverseitige Procmailfilter erstellen und pflegen.

Grüße,
Tobias


----------

